# How will the team gel.



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Lawson and Harden on the defensive end.
Howard and Motiejunas in the post. Running and running with 2 7 footers

How do we make this work?

I think our early success was due to Moti being able to play C and providing a scoring punch with his post moves. I think when Dwight returned there was not enough room in the post with both of them. 
Also the Rockets slowed down their run and gun game.

Also Hardens defense has improved immensely but with Lawson also a shorter PGwho is really not known for his defense how do we fix that?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

How do we make this work?

How do the Rockets make this work?

Over joints. Definitely joints. Gotta keep Ty away from alcohol.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Beverly/Harden/Ariza/DMo/Dwight can be one heckuva halfcourt execution team. Lawson/Harden/Brewer/TJones/Dwight (or Capela) can be a really great fullcourt team.

McHale just has to figure out his style of play based on his rotations. They are certainly more versatile with Lawson than they were before they got him. 

Then you've got Sam Dekker who might be an interesting piece if he's NBA-ready and K.J. McDaniels who might be ready to step into a larger role. Plus, I still feel like this team has one more signing in them. Would anyone be shocked if they brought in Darrell Arthur, Carlos Boozer, or even a guy like Elton Brand to finish off the bench rotation with a versatile veteran big?


----------

